# Marking on my screen with pens



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Im wanting to put on a pic of the place im hoping to buy, and then mark on the screens where I want to put buildings, using the house as a guage/guide. What kinds of pens can I use, and what shouldn't I not use to do this with?


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

I use dry erase on glass all the time, but it does leave a sort of oily feel on the glass but comes off easily. Why don't you just use the paint tools on your computer.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Just copy and paste the picture into PowerPoint or Word and use the drawing tools to mark up the photo.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

What is dry erase CR. What is paint tools on my puter?

CF I don't know how to copy or paste. Don't know what power point is, OR, in this instance, word, or what the drawing tools is.


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

Then your just out of luck I reckon


----------



## RichNC (Aug 22, 2014)

Why don't you just have one of your kids print out a bunch of the google maps of the land and do it with pencil?


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

FarmboyBill said:


> What is dry erase CR.











Under 5 bucks for a pack like this.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Open the document with your favorite photo editor and annotate it.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

What is a photo editor, and what does annotate it mean?

AK Will Windex take off the lines?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

FarmboyBill said:


> What is a photo editor, and what does annotate it mean?


A photo editor is an application that crops, resizes, and otherwise modifies images to your liking. The premier photo editor is Photoshop, but it's expensive. However, free advanced photo editors are available. Here's one.

http://entomy.com/gimpshop.exe

Annotating a photo entails adding labels, arrows, and enhancements to give the viewer details that he wouldn't have without the annotations. Your suggestion to draw buildings on the image would be considered annotations.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

FarmboyBill said:


> What is a photo editor, and what does annotate it mean?
> 
> AK Will Windex take off the lines?


Yes, and you c a n use those pens for smooth appliances..
Schedule.... budget on the fridge here.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

FarmboyBill said:


> AK Will Windex take off the lines?


As the name indicates, it's normally removed dry. It looks like you drew it with a permanent marker, but it wipes off with a dry paper towel easily.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

You can use a Sharpie permanent marking pen. It will wipe off with rubbing alcohol.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

I don't know much about the materials they use to make computer screens, but I know mine's not glass. That tells me to err on the side of caution when using any type of solvent (even alcohol or ammonia) to clean the screen on my laptop. Some of them can cause certain types of plastic to permanently fog. I'd go with the dry erase if I was doing like you are, Bill.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

sustainabilly said:


> I don't know much about the materials they use to make computer screens, but I know mine's not glass. That tells me to err on the side of caution when using any type of solvent (even alcohol or ammonia) to clean the screen on my laptop. Some of them can cause certain types of plastic to permanently fog. I'd go with the dry erase if I was doing like you are, Bill.


 You got that right. I would ONLY be marking on a OLD CRT computer screen that IS Glass, But NOT the Flat LCD screens.
Now iMacs are a type of glass, but not the flat screen LCD's Most are very soft and you can even LIGHTLY press your finger nail on it and a line or streak will follow if you move across the screen EVER SO Lightly.
And THAT ALSO goes for the soft screens that the HDTV's LCD's use. No Way would I use ANYTHING but what is recommended for those kind of screen cleaner.


----------



## Alice Kramden (Mar 26, 2008)

Bill, Paint Tools are a handly little program on your Start menu. Click on the start button down on the left of your screen, it has the windows symbol on it.

Click on where it shows "all programs" so everything will show up.

Then, click on accessories. Find Paint and click on it and there you are. Play with it a little to learn what you can do. If you mess up, just click the "undo" button. Someone else can tell you how to put a picture up so you can write on it, I don't know how yet.

Paint can be fun, you can do silly stuff and just delete it. Have fun!


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Mines an old screen.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Learning how to use the right programs is better than drawing on your computer screen.

Google the instructions if you don't know how


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Learning how to use the right programs is better than drawing on your computer screen.
> 
> Google the instructions if you don't know how



First off, Bill would need to learn how to google


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

oneraddad said:


> First off, Bill would need to learn how to google


:goodjob:


----------

